# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Lanarkshire Beekeepers Association >  LBKA meeting  4th  April. Swarm Control

## EK.Bee

The next Lanarkshire Beekeepers'Association meeting is on 4 April.

Venue : - Clydesmill Fire Station, Cambuslang, G72 1AA.
Time :- 7.30pm to 9.30 pm.
Speaker :- Phil MacAnespie
Topic:-  Swarm control.

Non members welcome

----------

